# Pee pad trained....... Not anymore



## Katie and Tilley

My new puppy was doing awesome using her pee pads when we brought her home. It has been a week and all of a sudden she now thinks she can poop and pee anywhere she wants in the house and when she wants. Has anyone else had there puppy just change there mind like this?


----------



## eiksaa

Puppies take some time in getting fully trained. Just keep at the same stuff. Watch her all the time, confine her when you can't. 

Don't give her complete freedom still she starts doing better with this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggyluver5

Try clipping her to you with her leash. That way you will know where she is and won't forget about her at a crucial time. When she starts sniffing or turning in circles quickly get her to the pee pad and reward her when she is successful. You could maybe keep the treats close by so you don't forget that important element in her training.


----------



## [email protected]

My pups are 4 and 5 months old and theydo this too. Infact I leave them in the dining area sectioned off and when they have full access to the house its like its not their territory and they pee and poop everywhere. They know how to use the cat flap and go out to do their business but last night they had poops all over the dining room! WHYYYY? Spoild pups. And when I put them to bed they cry and bark for an hour... Why have they regressed? Booo hooo  So I have sympathy.....


----------



## Yogi's Mom

Katie and Tilley said:


> My new puppy was doing awesome using her pee pads when we brought her home. It has been a week and all of a sudden she now thinks she can poop and pee anywhere she wants in the house and when she wants. Has anyone else had there puppy just change there mind like this?


Oh Yes This Happened With Yogi-Then hen began tearing up all the pee pee pad. I Have had and still at times having a really hard time with him. Maybe ill learn from you post.Nickee in Pa*


----------



## Ladysmom

If she is pooping and peeing all over the house she has too much freedom. When she is loose you must watch her with 100% of your attention. If you can't, she should be in a pen.


----------



## Katie and Tilley

Thank you everyone for the tips. I got Tilley a x pen and she has been spending more time in it and barks at us the entire time. She has gotten better and at least pees in the x pen on the pee pad , but she still poops at random times in random places around the house.......


----------



## lols82

Katie and Tilley said:


> My new puppy was doing awesome using her pee pads when we brought her home. It has been a week and all of a sudden she now thinks she can poop and pee anywhere she wants in the house and when she wants. Has anyone else had there puppy just change there mind like this?


Don't worry about it. My puppy was fully trained to his pad for 1 whole week when we brought him home too  Then he decided that he wasn't. Even now at 6 months old I need to keep an eye on him - take him to his pad often to potty so he knows and reward them so he knows they are doing good. Every one in a while I need to do this with Sammy as he sometimes decides that 2 / 3 feet from his pad is enough for him. :blink: Drives me 'potty' lol.


----------



## Ladysmom

Katie and Tilley said:


> Thank you everyone for the tips. I got Tilley a x pen and she has been spending more time in it and barks at us the entire time. She has gotten better and at least pees in the x pen on the pee pad , *but she still poops at random times in random places around the house.......*


Again, she has too much freedom if she has the run of the house without 100% supervision. I'd suggest tying her leash to you when she is loose so that you always know where she is and what she is doing.

The time and effort you put into potty training now will be well worth it. The longer she is allowed to potty wherever she wants, the harder it will be to completely train her.


----------

